# Naked neck rooster/hen?



## RobSLP (Aug 24, 2021)

This is #5 of the 5 I've posted today from my kid's 2nd grade class. He/she is the smallest of the flock. Quiet and not aggressive.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Looks like a pullet. @imnukensc is good with genders of birds. But I know it's a total pullet. And the white bird is a 100% definite cockerel.. I'm VERY positive on both


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Looks like you've managed one pullet, at least. This one is a pullet. Too bad the rest were male.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Everyone has more males this year. It must be the year of the rooster in some culture somewhere.


----------



## RobSLP (Aug 24, 2021)

Going to be sad for my kids to be left with one. Going to have to get some more chicks so she doesn't get lonely by herself.


----------

